

Barbed Wire Fences Were An Early DIY Telephone Network - reedk
http://gizmodo.com/barbed-wire-fences-were-an-early-diy-telephone-network-1493157700

======
kghose
[http://www.texashillcountry.com/Stories/RuralTelephoneSystem...](http://www.texashillcountry.com/Stories/RuralTelephoneSystems.htm?ModPagespeed=noscript)

